# go away



## pinkpanter

Just trying to learn some more expressions related to "go away"

Can you add some? I only can think of these:

GO AWAY
SCRAM
SHOO
GET OUT OF HERE

Thanks!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Scram
Shoo
Get outta here

Scrat
Beat it
Take off
Vamoose
Leave
Make like a tree and leave
Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out! (Pardon me)
Split
Make like a banana and split


----------



## Nick

Scat _(no "r")_
Disappear


----------



## te gato

some not to nice.....

Bugger off..
sod off..
blow off..
make like snot and boogie out of here..
shove off..

te gato


----------



## sperdomo

get lost
hit the road


----------



## pinkpanter

I have just remembered

"on yer bike!"

Is it still used it in the UK?


----------



## Narda

How about:  "grab some sidewalk"


----------



## mirandolina

"On yer bike" is a favourite in Scotland!

Here's another Scottish one:

"Away an' bile yer heid" which means "Go and boil your head".
It doesn't really correspond to "go away" - you'd say it to someone who was saying something that you didn't agree with.

Then of course there's

Go and jump in the Clyde!
Away an' chase yersel'.
 





			
				pinkpanter said:
			
		

> I have just remembered
> 
> "on yer bike!"
> 
> Is it still used it in the UK?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Pantera,

Saddle up and ride
Let's blow this pop stand!
We're outta here!
Make tracks
Boogie on outta here
Get your ass in gear  [mildly vulgar]

un abrazo,
Qxu


----------



## lainyn

Or, very simply:

"Get!" - when addressing a stray dog, for example, and it tends more to the pronunciation: (gIt) in the IPA. (Sorry for not having square brackets!)


----------



## Sharon

Make like a sheep and get the flock out of here!

Don't let the door hit you where the good Lord split you!

Don't let the door hit you where the dog should have bit you!!


----------



## jacinta

skedaddle
leave me alone


----------



## te gato

Another of our favorites here is "Elvis has left the building"..when the person looks at you and goes what?..you reply..and why don't you.

te gato


----------



## Panpan

'Go forth, multiply, and be fruitful'. -  What Noah said to the animals before they left the Ark, and also a polite euphemism for an extremely vulgar way of saying go away.

Panpan


----------



## mjscott

High tail it out of here!
Take off, eh? (The McKenzie Brothers from _Strange Brew_)


----------



## LV4-26

piss off ?
f... off ?

(it looks as though you can put anything as the first word provided that you put "off" afterwards). no...joking..._drink off_ or _eat off_ would not do, for instance.


----------



## Sharon

Why don't you take this show on the road?

*If someone is talking to you, especially if they are trying to convince you of something, or to do something, you can tell them, "Why don't you peddle your papers elsewhere?!"


----------



## mjscott

"Go take a long walk off a short pier!"


----------



## lsp

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> piss off ?
> f... off ?
> 
> (it looks as though you can put anything as the first word provided that you put "off" afterwards). no...joking..._drink off_ or _eat off_ would not do, for instance.


Oddly, "off" after a verb can mean a contest. Like a Bake-off, for example. So when I try this with the words you already suggested....


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> Oddly, "off" after a verb can mean a contest. Like a Bake-off, for example. So when I try this with the words you already suggested....



Sometimes the tone of debates among our translators make me wonder if
"translate off" means go commit imposibile physical acts upon oneself!

Has anyone offered 'clear out'?

Making myself scarce,
Cuchu


----------



## te gato

Ok more...

go jump in the lake....
go fly a kite...
go climb a tree...
go take a flying leap...
dry up and flake off....
I hear your mother/father calling...


and my favorite...

go tell your mother she wants you....

te gato


----------



## mjscott

(If someone else does not leave, and you've given them all the hints you can, you speak into the top of your cell phone and say

BEAM ME UP, SCOTTY!


----------



## te gato

mjscott said:
			
		

> (If someone else does not leave, and you've given them all the hints you can, you speak into the top of your cell phone and say
> 
> BEAM ME UP, SCOTTY!


 That is just toooo funny...
I have used that one...
the problem..the person was very dense...and looked up!!! 

te gato


----------



## cuchuflete

Go play in traffic!
Why don't you go install a screen door in a submarine...


----------



## pinkpanter

Venus and TeGato... you added so many... thanks!

Mirandolina, I love knowing about Scottish expressions 

Cuchu, as helpful as always  Thank you so much!!

Sharon, I really like the ones that go "Don't let the door hit you where..."

Mjscott, I am quite dense as well  I do not understand your "beam me up"

Millions of thanks to *all * of you!!!!

You help me a lot!


----------



## te gato

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Venus and TeGato... you added so many... thanks!
> 
> Mirandolina, I love knowing about Scottish expressions
> 
> Cuchu, as helpful as always  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Sharon, I really like the ones that go "Don't let the door hit you where..."
> 
> Mjscott, I am quite dense as well  I do not understand your "beam me up"
> 
> Millions of thanks to *all *of you!!!!
> 
> You help me a lot!


Hi pinkpanther;
I can only speak for myself...
But...You're welcome!!
te gato


----------



## la grive solitaire

These are great! Has anyone suggested my favorite, "vamoose"? I happened onto a whole bunch of ones using "make like"--enjoy!

...make like a missile and cruise.
...make like a drummer and beat it.
...make like a bee and buzz off.
...make like a tire and hit the road
...make like a strawberry and jam.
...make like traffic and jam.
...make like stockings and run.
...make like French bread and baguette.
...make like a bakery truck and move your buns.
...make like the Red Sea and split.
...make like the Red Sea and part.
...make like an amoeba and split.
...make like the wind and blow.
...make like a tomato and ketch-up.
...make like lightning and bolt.
...make like a nut and bolt.
...make like Santa Claus and leave my presents (presence)!
...make like Tom and Cruise.
...make like a Laser Printer and jet.
...make like a jacket and zip.
...make like Levi's and fade away.
...make like a tie and hang around somewhere else
...make like a botanist and leaf.
...make like a dog and flea.
...make like a register and shift.
...make like Houdini and disappear
...make like a dog and get lost
...make like a pop singer and fade away
...make like data and move
...make like a football and kickoff
...make like a baseball player and home-run
...make like a pound and quid (quit).
...make like a jet and zoom.
...make like an airplane and take off.
...make like a hat and go on ahead.
...make like an atom and split.


----------



## pinkpanter

La grive solitaire!!! Your expressions are much fun! I love them! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Sharon

If I throw a stick, will you leave?


*"Beam me up, Scotty, there's no intelligent life down here."  is from the Star Trek television series. Two seconds after saying this, they were usually attacked by a monstrous alien of some sort.


----------



## LV4-26

Sharon said:
			
		

> *"Beam me up, Scotty, there's no intelligent life down here."


But what does "beam me up" mean *literally ?* I mean what is Scotty supposed to do then ? Something to do with a laser ray or a transmutation machine of some description ?


----------



## pinkpanter

Thank you so much for the explanation Sharon! I understand it know


----------



## Sharon

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> But what does "beam me up" mean literally ? I mean what is Scotty supposed to do then ? Something to do with a laser ray or a transmutation machine of some description ?


LV4-26,

Exactly! If I'm remembering correctly it was a matter transference machine. 
Poor Scotty never got to go anywhere! 

Pink, you're welcome!


----------



## la grive solitaire

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> But what does "beam me up" mean *literally ?* I mean what is Scotty supposed to do then ? Something to do with a laser ray or a transmutation machine of some description ?




On Star Trek, when Capt. Kirk and members of his crew went on a mission, they stood inside a "teleporter" that beamed/teleported them from the Starship Enterprise to wherever they were going.  Scotty was usually in the teleporter control room and they kept in contact with him with "communicators" (that looked remarkably like cell phones). Whenever they were either in danger or had finished their mission, Capt. Kirk would call Scotty and say, "Beam me/us up, Scotty"--i.e, "Get/me us out of here!"


----------



## LV4-26

I remember seeing Star Trek a good many years ago (in French) at 5 am, not sleeping yet. And I remember the 'teleportation' business. Of course, as it was in French I missed the expression. (can't remember what it was in french, it's such a long time ago).

Anyway thanks a lot, la grive and sharon and mjscott. This "beam me up, scotty" is really mirthful.
Jean-Michel


----------



## Antonio

Also you can say "drop dead" and swear words like "eat s***", "kiss my a**" and the rudest one "fuck o**" to complete the list, sorry guys, but he needs to know, that words also, for different kind of situations.


----------



## Sharon

Antonio, 

Those are all just insults. 
Yes, they might make the person decide to leave, but they do not mean "Go away!"


----------



## pinkpanter

Yes Antonio, I know about those but will never use them. I am a polite panther 

I agree with Sharon, they are just insults.

Regards,


----------



## cuchuflete

I cannot remember if these have been mentioned yet:

head for the hills

get out of Dodge  (leave town, from old Western movies: depart from Dodge City)

ciao,
Cuchu


----------



## Lora

Antonio said:
			
		

> "fuck o**"


 
lol I like how you wrote the offensive word in full and only censored out 'off'


----------



## gotitadeleche

Then there was Snagglepuss's (cartoon character) famous phrase when HE was fixing* to "go away"---  "Exit stage left!"  

*Fixing = Texas regionalism for preparing or getting ready.


----------



## Muffee

Take a hike
Go away
Beat it


lots of vulgar ones too: 
Piss off 
Fuck off (worse)


----------



## pinkpanter

Thanks Cuchu, Gotitadeleche and Mufee!

Yes Lora, that was very original


----------

